# Suggest a Laptop under 25000



## rksingh (Jun 5, 2008)

I want to purchase a laptop for a Mca student. My budget is 25000. Pl. Suggest the best laptop in my budget. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 5, 2008)

I assume u need it for light tasks. As that kinda laptop will only fit ur budget.

Go for Acer 4315. Gr8 vfm @ 22k. CeleronM 1.8 ghz, 1gb ram, 945 chipset, 80gb hdd, dvd-rw, wifi, etc.
Or
compaq c700 series.


----------



## deepakchan (Jun 9, 2008)

can also have a look at lenovo 3000g series.. model no is 2049


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2008)

Please don't go for celeron models.

Acer 4520 comes for some 26k and is  a superb laptop with AMD's dual core proccy and also it comes with linux.

AMD X2 2GHz processor
1gig or 2 gig ram
nvidia 7000Go chipset (good for basic gaming)
160gig HDD
14.1" glossy wide screen
bluetooth, IR, wifi, gigabitlan, integrated 1.3mp webcam
sturdy build
leather laptop carry case


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 9, 2008)

^^ whats do you want to mean by 1GB OR 2gb ...... Can we choose ram manually? I read in some site that its comes with 1GB ram and 1.8ghz processor.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2008)

Compaq Presario C765TU

 Intel® Celeron® Processor 550, 2.0 GHz, 1 MB L2 Cache, 533 MHz FSB, 1×1GB DDR2 667 RAM, 2 GB ram support, 120GB SATA 5400RPM HDD, SuperMulti 8X DVD±R/RW with Double Layer Support, 5-in-1 integrated Digital Media Reader for Secure Digital cards, MultiMedia cards, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, or xD Picture cards, 56K modem, Integrated 10/100BASE-T Ethernet LAN, 802.11 b/g WLAN, 3 USB 2.0, VGA, RJ-11, RJ-45, 1 Stereo Headphone out, 1 Microphone in, TV-Out (S-video), AC Adaptor, 15.4” WXGA High Definition BrightView Widescreen, 1280 x 800 Resolution, Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100, Up to 251MB Total Available Graphics Memory, Altec Lansing® speakers, 101 key compatible keyboard, Touch Pad with dedicated vertical and horizontal Scroll Up/Down pad, 65W AC Adapter, 2.59 kg, 25.70 cm (W) x 35.70 cm (L) x 3.28 cm (min) H / 4.03 cm (max) H, 1 year, parts and labour warranty

 Rs. 25,000

 Overall an excellent VFM laptop and I recomend this for all students, and for those who don’t intend to do graphics intensive work; looks a bit plain, but its still cool in its own way.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2008)

Acer 4520G.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^ whats do you want to mean by 1GB OR 2gb ...... Can we choose ram manually? I read in some site that its comes with 1GB ram and 1.8ghz processor.....


 
It comes with 1Gig ram but you can get more as my friend did some bargaining and got an extra gig stick installed by the seller.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Acer 4520G.


Isn't Acer 4520G the laptop with Turion X2 and an 8400GS ? Is it really within 25k ? If not, whats its cost ?


----------



## bikdel (Jun 10, 2008)

Theres nothing bad in celeron models. The money saved in proccy shows up in xtra features. And gives vfm for those who dont want heavy multitasking.

@gautham
4520g, its dual core but not 8400 gs.

AFAIK acer 4520 costs 29k+


----------



## gopz (Jun 10, 2008)

Acer 4520 costs around 26k all inclusive, in Bangalore. I cannot see a better laptop which provides as much VFM as this one.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2008)

It comes with a Turion X2 tk55 and Nvidia 7000M IGP. 25.8k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

gopz said:


> Acer 4520 costs around 26k all inclusive, in Bangalore. I cannot see a better laptop which provides as much VFM as this one.



Yup. Heard of its new price. Where exactly can I buy it ? I remember an Acer laptop store near rajajinagar 1st block west of chord road. Can I get it for the same price there ?



Pathik said:


> It comes with a Turion X2 tk55 and Nvidia 7000M IGP. 25.8k




But you said 4520G. G version comes with 8400GS. Ordinary version comes with 7000M IGP.

whats the cost of 4520G ? What do they charge for the GFX card ?


----------



## gopz (Jun 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yup. Heard of its new price. Where exactly can I buy it ? I remember an Acer laptop store near rajajinagar 1st block west of chord road. Can I get it for the same price there ?


 
Acer laptop stores charge more. Try to get it from your neighborhood dealer or SP Road. You can even try computerwarehouse on MG Road but you will need to bargain with them a bit.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

gopz said:


> Acer laptop stores charge more. Try to get it from your neighborhood dealer or SP Road. You can even try computerwarehouse on MG Road but you will need to bargain with them a bit.


Will I get Warranty if I buy from SP Road ?

And whats the cost of 4520G ? G is the version with 8400GS optional. I confirmed it.
All these numbers of acer dealers are outdated.
None of them exist. I tried several numbers till now.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2008)

SP Road is not a black market. Go to stores like Golcha, Railton, Ankit, Anandit and you get genuine hardware and good support.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep. My mistake. I meant the 4520.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yep. My mistake. I meant the 4520.


OK baba, let it be your mistake.
BUT ME WANTS THE PRICE DIFFERENCE B/W 4520 AND 4520G
and can an external card be added to 4520 at a later stage ?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2008)

Nah. It cant be added later. 
And I dont think you get the 4520G in here. Not Mumbai atleast.
BTW, if you are not heavily into gaming and just want portability and want to try different OSes get a MSI Wind.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Nah. It cant be added later.
> And I dont think you get the 4520G in here. Not Mumbai atleast.
> BTW, if you are not heavily into gaming and just want portability and want to try different OSes get a MSI Wind.


If an MSI wind is available for 16k in india too, its worth buying.
but wikipedia says prices have been raised from 399$ to 560$

that will make it pointless to posess compared to 4520.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2008)

Yea. But the price inflation seems temporary. Due to shortage of stock.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

If you have Just Dial service in your city call them and ask them to send contact detail of all the Acer laptop dealers in your area. That's how my friend got the lappy. We first got all the number. Dialed to most of them and went to the place that offered best price. It's Acer dealer in Raheja Arcade, near Forum Mall, Bangalore.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

Or just try *www.justdial.com 
Would be faster.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 9, 2008)

Is the price of Acer 4520 26k . . I searched rediff . . And indiatimes . . Its quoted way over 30k . .that too with discount etc . .  How is it so . . Has price increased . . The config is same though . .

Plus i read there is problem with drivers . . And installing linux or xp . .


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2008)

XP runs fine on this and yes, there are few issues with linux drivers. 

The 26k is totally justified.

Rediff and Indiatimes are quoting heavy price for this. Get it from Acer dealer in your locality.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 9, 2008)

Let me make it clear.
It costs frm 26k-28k depending on the shop. There is no G model you get it with 1 gig of ram n can add upto 4gig.
All in all the best laptop at its price.
If you add 2gig of ram then you can run vista ultimate nfs carbon prince of persia and several other games as well

P.S:-i have played following games and ran vista ultimate with 1 gig ram on the same lappy and it worked nicely without any problem.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok thanks for the reply will check with the dealers here


----------

